# 2 new toys in 1 day



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

got a star 31p 9mm 15+1 capacity and a beretta neos 22lr 10+1 capacity so far i have only shot the neos


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on your new toys !!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

it shoots great all 10 rounds hit the 55 gallon barrel i shot at lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice toys !


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

thanks i just need to find some more ammo neither gay(k)-mart or walmart had any


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

its hard 2 find some now days


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Nices guns. I've seen those Neos before and wondered how well they shoot. It is becoming significantly more difficult to find ammo for new guns.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

one thing i love about the neos is how easy it is ti take apart and clean i can take it apart give a thourough cleaning and reassemble in under 3 minutes


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet ! I'm still trying to figure out the big run on 22lr ammo. I have a bunch that I've picked up here and there. I go through it fairly quickly with my M&P 15-22. Imagine that ! LOL


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

lol send me some


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

added a upgrade to the neos today


----------



## TK84 (Dec 12, 2012)

nice upgrades looking better every pic!


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

You will enjoy the red dot! I've got a Ruger Hunter model with red dot.... I squirrel hunt with it and a Marlin 39 with red dot. These old eyes have problems keeping front & back sights and targets in the same focal plane!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

yep just need to get it sighted in now was gona do it today but i ended up cutting firewood all day maybe i'll take it to cabelas and have them boresight it


----------

